

Doctor Who-Style Wi-Fi With Sentient Captive Portal - bonyt
http://blog.tonybox.net/blog/2013/03/31/doctor-who-style-wi-fi-with-sentient-captive-portal/

======
lcampbell
> OSX tries to automatically detect if there is a captive portal login screen,
> like those commonly used by coffee shops and such, and open up a web page to
> allow the user to log in, we’re taking advantage of that by instead loading
> a web page which will upload the user’s soul.

iOS does this as well. It's an absolutely terrifying thought when coupled with
one of the old safari-based jailbreaks. Thankfully, it can be turned off in
the settings.

The internet is a scary place.

~~~
corin_
Windows 8 doesn't do it automatically, but does prompt with a "do you want to
be taken to the login page" which most people would click I should imagine.
Blackberry also prompts through a pop-up to load that page.

~~~
bonyt
As does Android.

